# Muay Boran and Muay Chaiya and other muay variants



## chrissyp (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello, iv'e been researching and studying the art of Muay Chaiya, and I find it a very interesting art.

For years, iv'e know of Muay Boran, but i'm not really sure the difference in the two styles. 

Can someone enlighten me on the differences? I can't find any information online.

I would also like to know other historical forms of muay thai/chaiya/boran that exist, with the exception of Krabi Krabon


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 20, 2018)

It's not my style but my wife is from Thai land.  My understanding is that it's all just Muay Thai.  But culturally they divide everything into regions. Including their boxing. So Chaiya is a town and district in southern Thailand.  Boron just means ancient or old. 
It amuses me that when ever my wife meets another person from Thailand the first question is... What part?  Oh I'm from the north east.    I assume Americans would do the same but we divide by states not regions.
So different boxing names are all still just muay thai but your using a more native style language.  That's not to say there are not any differences but I would say not any more difference than between instructors and schools or organizations of the same karate or TKD style. But we don't generally say....I do Toyama Uechi ryu, or I do Mattson Uechi-ryu.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 20, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> Hello, iv'e been researching and studying the art of Muay Chaiya, and I find it a very interesting art.
> 
> For years, iv'e know of Muay Boran, but i'm not really sure the difference in the two styles.
> 
> ...


I am not a Thai boxing expert but my understanding of Muay Boran is that it is a predecessor of the sport Muay Thai Boxing.  Muay Boran is more self defence oriented though and has some stylistic differences.   For example, Muay Thai blocks for midsection kicks emphasize a shin and arm block used together to protect the body.  In Muay Boran the kicks are trapped against the body and the leg is used to take your opponent down via a knee lock with a finishing move to destroy the joint.   Muay Boran also favours roll kicks will Muay Thai favours a toe bounce speed kick to aid in kicking multiple times.

Myay Chiya has a complete different combat stance.  It is much lower and the arm guard is also completely different but I am not an authority on the subject.  I am sure a Thai specialist would have a better answer.


----------



## marques (Oct 21, 2018)

Muay Thai is more competition focused and got influences from boxing, more than other Muay styles, from what I could understand. Another ‘version’: Muay Sangha.

This may help:






Just by enjoying medium range, I have done a few ‘Chaya’ things naturally, before knowing the style. It would be nice if these variations where more available. But it seem the Thai government wants one Muay Thai...

PS: Muay Thai sangha - Ancient Styles of Muay Thai


----------

